# Windows 10 Reset stuck on "Just a moment"



## MoogleKeys92 (Feb 7, 2019)

I had an HP laptop lying around I hadn't used in awhile... And decided to do a complete factory reset to start fresh and make sure my computer was as fast as it could be. 

I restarted, pressed f11 to enter the advanced menu, and did a complete reset where I deleted everything. After a few hours, I'm greeted with the welcome screen with Cortana. 

Most of the time, I get past where she asks about my country and keyboard layout, and then she says "now we have some important setup to do" and the system tells me to wait "just a moment" and it's just an infinite loop of that screen. Other times, I'll turn the laptop on and it won't even get past the keyboard layout setup, it will just freeze there where I can't even move the mouse. 

I've read this could be an issue where a windows update screws with some kind of driver. I was wondering if I could get help with this issue so I can boot into windows and use my laptop. 

I've shut it down via the power button a few times now and booted back up only to keep having these issues.

HP Laptop

Serial: 5CD6045SV2

Model: 15-f387wm

OS: Windows 10 (version unknown)


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, you should only need to do country + keyboard layout once. Do you mean it doesn't remember that and asks you to do this again at every reboot ?


----------

